# hydro question



## tallslim (Apr 14, 2005)

i'm interested in hydro.  i would be doing a dwc grow.  i'm going to three 25 gallon tubs that will house five plants in each one.  i was wondering if the temp in the tubs is important.


----------



## Goldie (Apr 14, 2005)

Yes, water temperature and air temperature is important, as being too cold or too hot will stunt the growth or kill your plants. Look in the hydro section - I just posted a very good article about a DWC bubbler setup - it tells you everything you need to know & have to get started.


----------

